# Get the Dog use to Guns



## DeadEye (Nov 9, 2016)

How exactly would you go about getting your dog associated with guns going off so it doesn't get startled?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have always just took my dog out with me while shooting. First couple times kept them on a six foot leash right by me. After a couple shots they usually just slept. At that point I would turn them loose to run around and play while shooting.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If you don't shoot yourself, do you know someone who does? Is there a shooting range near you that you can ask about being able to take your dog to? Or to park in the parking lot? I live with my neighbors shooting all the time. We do it occasionally. I also live close to a military range so have all kinds of things going off occasionally, some big enough to shake the windows and house. Not all my dogs are good with the sounds, even if raised with gun shots and the sounds from the range. Some are still gun shy. My Dobe was horribly gun shy, she'd try to go through a steel door to get in to go hide in her crate. My previous GSDs could have cared less. My toys could care less. So far none of it has bothered Enya. How does your dog do currently with loud sudden noises? If they bother him I wouldn't be too close the first time a gun goes off, I'd work from a distance and move closer as he tolerates it.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Deb said:


> If you don't shoot yourself, do you know someone who does? Is there a shooting range near you that you can ask about being able to take your dog to? Or to park in the parking lot? I live with my neighbors shooting all the time. We do it occasionally. I also live close to a military range so have all kinds of things going off occasionally, some big enough to shake the windows and house. Not all my dogs are good with the sounds, even if raised with gun shots and the sounds from the range. Some are still gun shy. My Dobe was horribly gun shy, she'd try to go through a steel door to get in to go hide in her crate. My previous GSDs could have cared less. My toys could care less. So far none of it has bothered Enya. How does your dog do currently with loud sudden noises? If they bother him I wouldn't be too close the first time a gun goes off, I'd work from a distance and move closer as he tolerates it.


Usually I would take my dogs very young to my hubby's sargent's farm and have them leashed to my waist and they would do fine, unfortunately I have not had the time yet with this one and she is already 6months. Yet another thing I am behind on. But hey we had a Sheltie that NOTHING HELPED she would totally freak gun fire, fireworks etc. LOL


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

From a great distance at first then gradually closer to the range. Feed the dog treats and keep it calm. Praise it and feed it more for remaining calm. If it gets uneasy increase the distance again. I haven't brought my pup up to the firing line for the sake of her ears, but she watches from 50 yards away.
Same thing for July 4th.


----------



## Simon555 (Jun 2, 2020)

My dog is so scared of guns. When he sees a gun he just starts running away...


----------



## Emad785 (Jun 2, 2020)

My dog has been around guns always and I think that can be the reason he is not afraid of guns. I am with guns almost always and I like that my dog doesn't mind the shooting. I even take my dog when I go hunting and he loves it. You should've used guns around him since he was a little puppy so he could get used to them, that is the best way. I even use my loud rifle which is equipped with a really good scope and hunting rangefinder around my dog and he doesn't care. I will practice this with every dog I have from now because it is important for me to have a dog that loves guns.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

At Schutzhund training in my area, they use a starter pistol with blanks. Like what they'd use to start a track meet race.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Simon555 said:


> My dog is so scared of guns. When he sees a gun he just starts running away...


This is an older thread. If you are looking for advice you would do better to start a new thread. A dog that is afraid at the *sight* of a gun has obviously had bad exposure.


----------



## scottshaw (Sep 14, 2020)

Emad785 said:


> My dog has been around guns always and I think that can be the reason he is not afraid of guns. I am with guns almost always and I like that my dog doesn't mind the shooting. I even take my dog when I go hunting and he loves it. You should've used guns around him since he was a little puppy so he could get used to them, that is the best way. I even use my loud rifle which is equipped with a really good scope and hunting rangefinder around my dog and he doesn't care. I will practice this with every dog I have from now because it is important for me to have a dog that loves guns.


I think this video could help you


----------

